# Hey Good Looking, What You Got Cooking?



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't decide what to have for lunch today. Any suggestions? What are you lot cooking up?


Tallulah.xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Can't decide what to have for lunch today. Any suggestions? What are you lot cooking up?
> 
> 
> Tallulah.xx


MORE COFFEE!!!


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> MORE COFFEE!!!
> 
> 
> Doggy


 Oh dear, someones not gonna sleep tonight... or every again lol!!!

I dont eat during the day, I just "pick", I cook for the kids in the evening, tonight we are having.................... either pizza and salad or there some chicken in the fridge that really needs to be cooked before it crawls out on its own!!! So maybe chicken in cheesy sauce and rice? pasta? If it wasnt so windy, I´d crank up the BBQ

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> MORE COFFEE!!!
> 
> 
> Doggy


Well, due to a lack of suggestions (obviously no budding chefs on the forum) my lovely hubby took me out to the meson round t'corner for a bite. (Fancied a day off!).

I had a lovely steaming bowl of almejas en salsa verde - little too much garlic for my taste though, but it came with a great hunk of fresh bread to mop up the sauce (yummy!), ensalada mixta and half a bottle of crisp albarino (hic).

He tucked into a plate of pulpo - liberally doused in olive oil and pimenton picante. Had to have less wine though as he's on the school run today! (oh, it's turning out to be a very nice day!).

Lovely food + few glasses of wine = one smiley, sleepy Tallulah.

I think I will have that coffee now, Doggy!


Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

> I think I will have that coffee now, Doggy!


Nae bother, one coffee verging on the orgasmic coming up!



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, due to a lack of suggestions (obviously no budding chefs on the forum) my lovely hubby took me out to the meson round t'corner for a bite. (Fancied a day off!).
> 
> I had a lovely steaming bowl of almejas en salsa verde - little too much garlic for my taste though, but it came with a great hunk of fresh bread to mop up the sauce (yummy!), ensalada mixta and half a bottle of crisp albarino (hic).
> 
> ...


huh!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, orgasmic coffee???? You gotta let me know the blend you're buying!! (Then I'll ditch the tea).


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Wow, orgasmic coffee???? You gotta let me know the blend you're buying!! (Then I'll ditch the tea).


When I said orgasmic I didn't mean ......er...... it .......er...... well, you know, figure of speech & all that ........ it doesn't exactly...........er.......... oh god, I'm off!



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Wow, orgasmic coffee???? You gotta let me know the blend you're buying!! (Then I'll ditch the tea).


you must let steve know the brand!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> When I said orgasmic I didn't mean ......er...... it .......er...... well, you know, figure of speech & all that ........ it doesn't exactly...........er.......... oh god, I'm off!
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I know, Doggy, I know. I'm not that scary!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> you must let steve know the brand!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Something to put in his thermos when he's sitting on a bench reading the Daily Mail?!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Something to put in his thermos when he's sitting on a bench reading the Daily Mail?!
> 
> Tallulah.xx



BTW, did you know in some places a cup of coffee is also known as a "cup of Jo(e)"?!??! Tee hee!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> BTW, did you know in some places a cup of coffee is also known as a "cup of Jo(e)"?!??! Tee hee!


stop it, I´m sitting here crying with laughter!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallula. We had for dinner tonight leek and spud pie with cherry tomatoes added. Hubby made it and it was lovely. With him being a veggie I have to eat a lot of that which he eats but I must admit it was very tasty.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Tallula. We had for dinner tonight leek and spud pie with cherry tomatoes added. Hubby made it and it was lovely. With him being a veggie I have to eat a lot of that which he eats but I must admit it was very tasty.


Chica,
Get him to give my old man a few lessons please! Veggie or not, I'd be most grateful!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok. Will do. I must admit he is quite a good cook. He measures everything down to the last microgram!! Why can't men cook without a recipe book? So, as long as the recipe is a good one, he is a good cook but will never think of adding something else/ different. I shouldn't complain should I  I am lucky that he enjoys it. lol


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ok. Will do. I must admit he is quite a good cook. He measures everything down to the last microgram!! Why can't men cook without a recipe book? So, as long as the recipe is a good one, he is a good cook but will never think of adding something else/ different. I shouldn't complain should I  I am lucky that he enjoys it. lol


That goes for a lot of things in life with men, Chica. They read the manual once, if it works that time, don't bother trying something different.

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> That goes for a lot of things in life with men, Chica. They read the manual once, if it works that time, don't bother trying something different.
> 
> Tallulah.x


That can't be right. Proper men don't read the manual at all..........we don't need manuals 'cos we know it all .......manuals?? pah! ............. now what was that last bit again ..... no, no ........page nine!


Doggy


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by My_Name_is_Tallulah 
That goes for a lot of things in life with men, Chica. They read the manual once, if it works that time, don't bother trying something different.



We don't need to read the manual, we wrote it. Hahaha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> We don't need to read the manual, we wrote it. Hahaha



No Mick, we wrote it, we just let you think you did!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

No answer to that one!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

However!!!! Why is it that these men get all the good chef jobs 

Is this sexism  It must be.....it can't be anything else


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Sun's shining brightly, birds singing.....today's lunch spent on porch :
Fresh calamares, cooked "a la romana", a tasty mixed veg rice dish, salad, baguette and a light fruity red which tasted even better slightly chilled.

Burp. Pardon me.


Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

That sounds wonderful Tallula.

We are having fish and chips tonight bought in (lazy)  but they are always a disappointment. The batter is thick, the cod very thin...hardly any flakes.
Still, it's my friends birthday and it is what she wants...so be it.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> That sounds wonderful Tallula.
> 
> We are having fish and chips tonight bought in (lazy)  but they are always a disappointment. The batter is thick, the cod very thin...hardly any flakes.
> Still, it's my friends birthday and it is what she wants...so be it.


Ooooh, fish n chips - it's been simply AGES since I've had those. None around here, unfortunately. No takeaways of any description. It's when it gets late in the evening and you start thinking, oh I could murder a chinese or indian takeaway along with a glass of wine and a movie. If I ever go back to the UK, that's probably what I'll eat just to get over it!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm starting to feel like Keith Floyd!!!!

So, let's throw this one out there : 

a) What's the best Spanish meal you've ever eaten?

b) What's the worst Spanish meal you've ever eaten?

c) What Spanish meal did you think you'd never touch with a barge pole, but actually ended up enjoying it?


Answers on a postcard please.


Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Best.....swordfish in a creamy sauce

Worst.....lamb (cremated) cuttlets

Gambas PilPil. Never liked prawns before this!!! It's so easy to make too!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Ooooh, fish n chips - it's been simply AGES since I've had those. None around here, unfortunately. No takeaways of any description. It's when it gets late in the evening and you start thinking, oh I could murder a chinese or indian takeaway along with a glass of wine and a movie. If I ever go back to the UK, that's probably what I'll eat just to get over it!
> 
> Tallulah.x


At the risk of advertising... is there a moderator about???... oh thats me!!... and steve? Anyway, the best fish n chips we´ve EVER had, either here or the UK is from a place in Alhaurin El Grande, opposite Mercadona... they are amazing. Run by a British couple, what else in El Grande, but they´re so nice and as I say, their fish n chips are "simply the best"!! theres a song for Steve if he´s about!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm starting to feel like Keith Floyd!!!!
> 
> So, let's throw this one out there :
> 
> ...


a) the best would be in a restaurant up the road from me "Los Albatross", it as a fairly simple salad and I dont know what they´d put in it, but it was really special!!

b) hhhmm, that would be at an American restaurant in Plaza Mayor, hamburgers! They bled when you bit into them, the chips were soggy and the salad garnish was very old!

c) There isnt one!!!! I eat most things and I´ll try anything, although I´ve always given snails a wide berth! I cant eat wheat/gluten, so I have to be a bit picky with food!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> a) the best would be in a restaurant up the road from me "Los Albatross", it as a fairly simple salad and I dont know what they´d put in it, but it was really special!!
> 
> b) hhhmm, that would be at an American restaurant in Plaza Mayor, hamburgers! They bled when you bit into them, the chips were soggy and the salad garnish was very old!
> 
> ...


a) the best (I'm a bit of a marisco head) is a seafood restaurant on the coast near us : 
GINORMOUS mussels served on the half shell, with a garlicky tomato and breadcrumb topping, Langostas/langostinos/cigalas a la plancha lightly drizzled with garlic butter.

b) Worst - well, just by looking at it. I have never been brave or stupid enough to try it : Cocido Gallego. Basically, the solids from a Caldo Gallego consisting of pig snout, ears, tail, trotters, and any other part you care to mention, large chunks of pork and spicy whole chorizos, whole potatoes and a green known as "grelos" floating around in what looks like dishwater. Apparently the stuff of champions and my husband kills for it in the winter time shortly before saddling up the mules and ploughing the fields!!! Needless to say, this goes with copious amounts of red wine (I can manage that!).

c) Used to be a veggie, but die for the spare ribs (has to be Iberico pork though) as done by a Parillada restaurant here - can eat my own weight in those and feel extremely guilty afterwards. Again, the local Ribeira Sacra red helps it slide down very nicely!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Tallulah, 
I take it that you down the copiouse amounts of red wine BEFORE you eat Cocido Gallego.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Tallulah,
> I take it that you down the copiouse amounts of red wine BEFORE you eat Cocido Gallego.


If that's the way you wanna go, then I think it's best to anaesthatise yourself before even attempting it. I couldn't even try....but the red wine on the other hand....


----------

